# Moose pastrami



## myownidaho (Mar 23, 2017)

I had a 2 1/2# Moose shoulder roast that I needed to do something with. I thought pastrami might be a fun, new adventure.

I made up a half gallon of Pops brine, injected the roast and tossed it into the fridge on the shelf above the five # of sockeye that are going on the smoker tomorrow.













IMG_2599.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 23, 2017


















IMG_2600.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 23, 2017


















IMG_2601.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 23, 2017


















IMG_2602.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 23, 2017






Thanks for looking! Back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 23, 2017)

Should be tasty! Next time try a dry rub cure. Day and night difference on texture and flavor.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 23, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Should be tasty! Next time try a dry rub cure. Day and night difference on texture and flavor.



Thanks, ds! My hunting partner gave me the rest of his moose to make room for venison and beef in his freezer. It's two years old and needs to be used pronto. I just looked and found two more roasts! Woot!

Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 24, 2017)

I bet that pastrami is going to be good, Jim!

Can't wait to see it!

Al


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 7, 2017)

Two weeks in the brine. Rinsed, dried, into the fridge overnight. Herb crust and smoke tomorrow.













IMG_2671.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 7, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Apr 7, 2017)

Your giving me ideas.....I can't wait to see the slice shots....


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 7, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Your giving me ideas.....I can't wait to see the slice shots....



It smells great. Fingers are crossed.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 8, 2017)

Pulled the roast out of the fridge, rubbed with a little cognac and then a good layer of Chef JJs pastrami rub with a couple of juniper berries thrown in for good measure. The fry test showed just the right amount of salt in the meat. 













IMG_2675.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 8, 2017


















IMG_2674.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 8, 2017


















IMG_2676.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 8, 2017






Into the smoker at 140 on cherry. I'll ramp it up in a couple of hours to 160-170. I'm shooting for an IT of 145.













IMG_2677.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 8, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Apr 8, 2017)

Mmmm mmmm looks good so far..... still watching this one....


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 8, 2017)

This promises tend well


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 8, 2017)

Holy crap, Batman! 

I ended up ramping up the temperature to 210 and it still took 8 1/2 hours to get to 145 IT. 













IMG_2681.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 8, 2017






I waited an hour before slicing. I've never had pastrami that came anywhere close to this complexity and intensity of flavor. I ate two slices. The rest is in the fridge until tomorrow. This will get us two sandwiches and three packages of meat for later meals. Damn.













IMG_2682.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 8, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice strami !!!!


----------



## ab canuck (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks like it turned out great for you, Way to go. Point...


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 9, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Nice strami !!!!



Thanks, Dave!

Jim


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 9, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Looks like it turned out great for you, Way to go. Point...



Thanks for the point! Next time you harvest a moose, you're going to want to make a couple of these.


----------



## ab canuck (Apr 9, 2017)

I am thinking about it right now....lolol. A few more weeks and I will be done a couple courses and commitments. Then begin the smokehouse build I'm hoping. And Yep the list will start.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 9, 2017)

IMG_2684.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 9, 2017


















IMG_2685.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 9, 2017






Into the redneck panini press.













IMG_2687.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 9, 2017


















IMG_2688.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 9, 2017






Delicata squash fries and home made Russian dressing on the side.













IMG_2690.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 9, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Apr 10, 2017)

That looks awesome made me hungry as soon as I saw it!!!!


----------



## tallbm (Apr 10, 2017)

Awesome!  I may do this with a venison roast but man it is hard not to turn them into Venison fajitas now that it is summer time in TX :)


----------



## disco (Apr 12, 2017)

Super 'strami sandwiches!

Point!

Disco


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 12, 2017)

TallBM said:


> Awesome!  I may do this with a venison roast but man it is hard not to turn them into Venison fajitas now that it is summer time in TX :)



That's a tough call! One thing to think about is pastrami will last you longer. [emoji]128512[/emoji]



Disco said:


> Super 'strami sandwiches!
> 
> Point!
> 
> Disco



Thanks, Disco! I gave a package to the friend who gave me the moose. He was VERY appreciative!


----------

